# DIY Livery Rushton/Desborough/Rothwell



## suzyjs85 (25 September 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm relocating to Rushton in the next couple of weeks, I really need to find a DIY livery yard for my mare as close to Rushton as possible or on the Rushton Road from Rothwell or Desborough, I've tried googling but I can't seem to find any! Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've had a look at the Welland Valley feeds website but can't seem to find anything within hacking distance (she's kept at my partners in Pipewell at the moment but he's moving too! we have been having lessons at Rushton Hall Farm for the last couple of months and I really want to carry on with these!)...

Starting to get a little desperate!

Thanks all


----------



## AngieandBen (25 September 2014)

Can't you keep your horse at Rushton? there is a yard the other side of the A14 on the road to Orton, Darwen I think the name is.  I presume though you don't have transport, hence hacking distance?

I have room at my private home near Desborough, but not hacking distance to Rushton, although the lady I work for ( BE intstructor ) gives lessons at her home and that's a 45 min hack away.  I only have my ponies here and its fairly basic, but a lovey big stable and as much grazing as you want! Pm me if I can help even if only short term


----------



## RaYandFinn (14 October 2014)

Will pm you!


----------



## suzyjs85 (14 October 2014)

Great thanks


----------



## Dobermonkey (15 October 2014)

&#372;hy not take a drive?  I'm sure Theres a yard between rothwell and rushton with a school.  Don't they do DIY at rushton hall?  Ah I worked at rushton hall when I left school . Good times (jeez thinking about it that was 23yrs ago!)


----------



## Dobermonkey (15 October 2014)

There was another yard too but it was up for sale a whle ago.  RHF on your left go out of rushton past triangular lodge thing and it's just before a bend enroute to des borough I think?   High metal gates directly off the road


----------



## neddy man (15 October 2014)

try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------



## mchadbon (30 October 2014)

suzyjs85 said:



			Hi everyone,

I'm relocating to Rushton in the next couple of weeks, I really need to find a DIY livery yard for my mare as close to Rushton as possible or on the Rushton Road from Rothwell or Desborough, I've tried googling but I can't seem to find any! Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've had a look at the Welland Valley feeds website but can't seem to find anything within hacking distance (she's kept at my partners in Pipewell at the moment but he's moving too! we have been having lessons at Rushton Hall Farm for the last couple of months and I really want to carry on with these!)...

Starting to get a little desperate!

Thanks all 

Click to expand...

Hi, we have five acres to rent at £52.50 per acre, Orton near Kettering, text me if interested and I'll send you some details, 0777 6157747, regards, Shelly


----------



## lookingforlivery (10 May 2016)

Don't suppose you still have space do you?


----------



## Sparkles (11 May 2016)

Whitegates Farm Livery Yard. Tel: 01536 713123.


----------



## laurenhill22 (4 August 2016)

Hi there, i don't suppose you still offer livery spaces by any chance for one Gelding.  &#9786;


----------

